# Romantic Era Music Using the Phrygian Dominant Scale



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

So I was just curious, what are some Romantic era works that involve exotic scales. I guess it doesn't have to be the Phrygian Dominant scale, I'm just said that because that somewhat... Egyptian sound is what I'm after, but from Western Music composers. A perfect example of what I'm after is like the second movement of Saint-Saens 5th Piano Concerto "The Egyptian." (Particularly the last 4 minutes or so) The fact that it is a Romantic piece of Western Music that incorporates exotic elements like that is beautiful to me!! I also really love orchestral music, but any will work here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Saint-Saëns was definitely a master of exotic scales, partly because he spent so much time in African countries (especially Egypt and Algeria.) I love the exotic sound of the Bacchanale from his opera Samson et Dalila. 




The whole thing is pretty exotic, but you'll particularly enjoy the section that begins at 1:00. It uses a scale with sharp 3 and flat 6, somewhat like the scale used in the second movement of the Egyptian Concerto.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Bettina said:


> Saint-Saëns was definitely a master of exotic scales, partly because he spent so much time in African countries (especially Egypt and Algeria.) I love the exotic sound of the Bacchanale from his opera Samson et Dalila.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was very lovely!! Thank you!! I love Saint-Saëns!!


----------



## JEC (Mar 11, 2015)

Here's a few more exotic suggestions:

Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Miklos Rozsa - The Thief of Bagdad (suite from film)
Holst: Beni Mora


----------



## JEC (Mar 11, 2015)

Also, not sure if you discovered Saint Saens' AFRICA fantasy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PHILIPPE ENTREMONT plays SAINT-SAENS Fantasia "Africa" Op.89 (1977) 
Smashing piece.


----------

